# Sila Sahin ist wieder Single!



## dante_23 (9 Sep. 2015)

_Schauspielerin Sila Sahin und Fußballstar Ilkay Gündogan haben sich getrennt. Das bestätigte das Mangagement des Sportlers auf Anfrage der "Bild-Zeitung" und fügte hinzu: "In beiderseitigem Einverständnis werden die beiden keine Nachfragen zu ihrem Privatleben beantworten." Sila Sahin hat sich jetzt dem Blatt gegenüber doch geäußert. "Ja, Ilkay und ich haben uns getrennt. Der Schritt ist uns nicht leicht gefallen, er war aber unvermeidbar. Ich bin sehr traurig." Dann fügte die 29-Jährige hinzu, dass sie sich nun voll auf ihre Arbeit vor der Kamera konzentrieren und an ihrer Karriere arbeiten wolle. _
*Quelle: t-online.de*

--> wie seht ihr die trennung zwischen sila und ilkay? 
vll folgt nun ein comeback im playboy 
ein zweites shooting hat sie nach ihrem ersten auftritt im playboy jedenfalls nicht kategorisch abgelehnt. wir können gespannt sein


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2015)

> folgt nun ein comeback im playboy



Na hoffentlich


----------



## achim0081500 (9 Sep. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich



ja das wäre geil


----------



## comatron (10 Sep. 2015)

Wie immer : beide sind traurig, haben sich einvernehmlichst mit schwerstem Herzen getrennt und wollen für den Rest des Lebens Freunde bleiben.:zzzzzz:


----------



## Autotuner13 (15 Sep. 2015)

Ich hoffe es folgen nun ein paar heiße Bilder


----------



## Fau7298 (7 Okt. 2015)

Sehr interessant ;-)


----------



## JassyW92 (15 Okt. 2015)

Schade das sie nicht auf Frauen steht :-D


----------

